

Video of ultra-realistic female android Geminoid F - eguizzo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q4qwLknKag

======
ericb
I wonder how many years until androids cross the uncanny valley? It seems to
me there are stages to moving through the uncanny valley.

The first stage is overcoming the first impression creepiness.

Next is maintaining the "suspension of disbelief" for longer and longer time
periods.

At some point, I can imagine a video-only Turing test for android appearance.
After five minutes of video, can a human tell whether they are looking at
another human?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think they'd go a long way if the androids didn't hold still between
movements. People never hold still - at the very least, their eyes move
rapidly (saccades).

------
pavel_lishin
I think that's technically a gynoid.

